# Hello from Idaho... well sort of



## idahojoe (May 24, 2008)

Like many others, I've been lurking for a while now. As the subject states, hello from Idaho, sort of. I was born and raised in the great state of Idaho and had my first exposure to bow hunting about 20 years ago. I've been in and out of the sport since then, but have been greatly limited in the amount of shooting or hunting while being on active duty in the military.

Unfortunately, the military has kept me overseas in Asia and the Middle East for the last 13 years and I have not picked a bow up for close to decade… a crime if you ask me!

So, with my career reaching retirement within a few years, and my last tour starting in the states next year, I will finally be able to get back into the sport, and get my son involved.

The questions I have are mounting and I get the feeling the folks on this forum are more than willing to help me get back in the game. 

I look forward to posting!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Man!! Where in Idaho did you live?



Kris


----------



## idahojoe (May 24, 2008)

kris bassett said:


> Welcome Man!! Where in Idaho did you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Kris



Right close to you.... born and raised in Pocatello. Spent a lot of time chasing deer in your area. Post military, I'll be right outside of Idaho City, about 60 minutes north of Boise.


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

welcome to AT. hope to see u in the coming years at some of the area 3d shoots. there are a couple of clubs in the Boise area that you and your family will enjoy.


----------



## idahojoe (May 24, 2008)

idrednek said:


> welcome to AT. hope to see u in the coming years at some of the area 3d shoots. there are a couple of clubs in the Boise area that you and your family will enjoy.


idredneck,

Can't wait to get back home. I've been away for going on 17 years and I still get restless come late spring and fall, about the time my family and friends start playing in the woods back home. I've only been back to ID about 4 times over the period, mostly for late duck and goose season. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CSA (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome, from Emira in North Idaho. drop by up here when you get a chance to.


----------



## idahojoe (May 24, 2008)

CSA said:


> Welcome, from Emira in North Idaho. drop by up here when you get a chance to.


Emira eh... that's up there. I had to look this one up on the map. Must be nice up there, that far north. I've made it up to Lake Pend Oreille years ago, but that's about as far north as I've been. Got to be some good huntin up that way I'd guess?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archery talk, Fellow North westerner!. Greetings from Keller Ferry, Washington State. Eastern Washington.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Idahojoe. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

